# Taking youths turkey hunting



## jliv07 (Jan 13, 2014)

I will have the privelidge this year of taking two of my nephews (ages 12 and 13) turkey hunting on the Idaho youth hunt that begins this week. These kids are semi-interested in the outdoors, one a little more that the other, and I want them to have a positive experience. They have a little exposure to waterfowl hunting, but that is the extent of their experience. Can anyone share their experience taking youths out for the first time, and what made the experience positive or negative? I don't think I will have trouble keeping their interest if the turkeys are vocal and active, but I am not so sure about the quiet, slow days!

Second, if anyone can provide tips as to how to hunt with two young hunters, I would appreciate it (how close to sit to them when setting up on a bird, if I should set them both up in two different locations when a gobbler is near to increase our odds of him getting in front of one of them - this seems a bit dangerous). We are planning to run and gun, although I do have a blind that I will have on hand, but didn't have specific plans to use it.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd keep the youths together, both within arm's reach of me.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

TONS of snacks... A blind is probably a good idea too since kids tend to fidget. (I know I do and I'm nearly 40)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My kids won't sit still so I run and gun them to exaustion (works on my kids not always on the birds) lol my kids love getting out though


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If the weather is real nice and you haven't promised them a bird you should have a good time. Get 'em back in camp as soon as they stop holding still and let them waste the rest of the day away shooting the BB guns. They'll have fun and maybe you can get a nap in. Next time you want to spend some outdoor time with them, try fishing, turkey hunting and the average 12-13 year old kid don't mix too well. Oh, and like Manysteps said, don't run out for food, especially junk food and pop.


----------



## jliv07 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! A miracle occurred, and the boys doubled at 6:50 am our first morning out. We roosted two groups of birds the night before, and made it back first thing in the morning under the cover of darkness. The three of us sat under a big juniper and did some light calling. Within minutes these birds flew down off the roost and strutted their way to us. The birds put on a show for us, but when they arrived in our clearing at 20 yards, I figured we had watched long enough and let the boys settle in and shoot. Two perfect shots later, and we had two birds flopping.

A big thanks to those that posted advice. Hawg, having the boys both within arms reach made the difference, as I was able to communicate instructions to them. And our packs full of snacks helped us keep warm on a crisp 27 degree morning as we celebrated and took pictures.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Outstanding. You do now know of course, there'll be no passing on the turkey hunt just to go fishin.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Awesome, coolest pic of the year so far on the forum.


----------



## jliv07 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Couldn't have happened to two better young men.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i had more fun getting my 9 year old grandson in turkeys this last week than any of the hunts if been on in years, but that's what its all about building memories and even if it was only a jake the fact is that he showed a lot more patience and composure than a lot of folk have in the past in fact when he shot the bird the blind was almost destroyed not by my grandson but from dad grandpa and uncle Austin it was total hilarious but the great part is that it all on video.


----------

